# vinegar/beer mop



## johnnyreb (Jul 21, 2005)

this is a good all around mop i use on everything

Vinegar Beer
 Mop


1 12oz beer
1 cup apple juice
Â½ cup honey
1/3 cup cider vinegar
Â¼ cup vegetable oil
Â¼ cup worcestershire sauce
2 tbs hot sauce
1 tbs minced garlic
1 tbs minced onion
2 tbs kosher salt
1 tsp fresh cracked black pepper

bring to boil and reduce heat and simmer for 15 mins
keep warm in the cooker in a metal bowl or pot


----------



## fire it up (Jul 8, 2009)

This sounds like a really good mop.  
Gotta try it sometime!
I know the post is pretty darn old, almost 4 years but...
BUMP!


----------

